# Schatten in Java 3d?



## Andi1804 (3. Feb 2007)

Hallo, also ich bin grad dabei mich in Java 3d einzuarbeiten.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das diese Frage schön öfters gestellt wurde, hab aber beim Suchen nix gefunden, also:

Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit bei Java 3D Schatten von Lichtquellen (bzw. von Objekten neben Lichtquellen) werfen zu lassen?

mfg


Andi


----------



## merlin2 (9. Feb 2007)

Ich habe mal in einem Tutorial gelesen, dass das nicht geht:



> Auch wird beim Raycasting (dem heutzutage für Echtzeit3DRendering
> verwendeten
> Verfahren) zwar das Licht, also seine Richtung, seine Farbe und damit seine Wirkung auf
> andere Elemente der Szene berechnet, niemals aber der Schatten, der eigentlich
> ...


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Feb 2007)

Naja, Computerspiele schaffen das ja durchaus auch ohne Raytracing. In J3D siehts aber, fürchte ich, düster aus... du kannst höchstens "vorberechnete" Schatten machen: siehe http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/java3d/ - Kapitel 6.7.


----------



## Andi1804 (10. Feb 2007)

Super danke, vorberechnete Schatten reichen mir.


----------

